# SAT-II scores for NUST



## student123 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,
I have applied to MBBS program through SAT international seats as well as national seats.
i got 640 in biology M n 730 in chemistry.i'll give the physics test in june..
i just know that what are my chances in the international or national seats??
i want to get in through national seats so should i retake the test r these marks r enough???


----------



## student123 (Jun 1, 2011)

i just want to know*


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Better repeat bio too.
Competiton's tough.


----------



## nybeardman (Dec 3, 2010)

How many people do u think apply internationallyin 2011


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

nybeardman said:


> How many people do u think apply internationallyin 2011


I am pretty sure a lot apply, I went to take the Aga Khan Test a couple months ago and just for my state there were about 65-70 kids, and even though their first choices was Aga Khan, they said they'd try places like AMC, Dow, Shifa, Nust etc. And that's only for MY state, the test was conducted in about a couple more places with probably the same amount of kids in the same situation. And those kid's had in the high 600's and 700's on their SAT II's (all way above 650) and I even met a girl who had 2 800's. Competition is tough everywhere.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

student123 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied to MBBS program through SAT international seats as well as national seats.
> i got 640 in biology M n 730 in chemistry.i'll give the physics test in june..
> i just know that what are my chances in the international or national seats??
> i want to get in through national seats so should i retake the test r these marks r enough???


.Its depends on college. There are colleges accepting students with 800s from ibcc and above 550 in each subject in sat2. Belive on me alots of chances are there. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

*satII*

i have 760, 760 , 770 in bio chem, phy respectively. but i am scared this score isnt high enought to secure a seat in amc. please can anyone tell me how many seats are allocated to sat nationals and on what score the merit list closed last time?#sad


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

somebody please reply! nobody here ever answeres my Q #dull


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

sidnaq said:


> somebody please reply! nobody here ever answeres my Q #dull


I have also been told that it is less score. The registrar NUST told me that many people with 2400 also apply.

I have been told by many people (I havent confirmed it) that AMC has 2-5 seats for SAT candidates.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

toxicdevil said:


> I have also been told that it is less score. The registrar NUST told me that many people with 2400 also apply.
> 
> I have been told by many people (I havent confirmed it) that AMC has 2-5 seats for SAT candidates.


hmmm so i have no chance! #confused


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

*NUST, SAT II International*

Hello all,

Me and my sister got the 13th and the 35th positions respectively in NUST merit list for International students in SAT basis. What are our chances for admission?

Thank you,


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

furqan99 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Me and my sister got the 13th and the 35th positions respectively in NUST merit list for International students in SAT basis. What are our chances for admission?
> 
> Thank you,


13th position = admission in intl seats.
there are 18 intl seats for mbbs.

35th is gonna take some time. what were you sat 2 scores? u and ur sister's?


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks for replying ms1995

My scores are 730 in chemistry, 720 in physics and 690 in Biology

My sister got 720 in chemistry, 620 in physics and 630 in Biology

Thanks again,


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> 13th position = admission in intl seats.
> there are 18 intl seats for mbbs.
> 
> 35th is gonna take some time. what were you sat 2 scores? u and ur sister's?



thanks for replying ms1995

My scores are 730 in chemistry, 720 in physics and 690 in Biology

My sister got 720 in chemistry, 620 in physics and 630 in Biology

Thanks again,


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> 13th position = admission in intl seats.
> there are 18 intl seats for mbbs.
> 
> 35th is gonna take some time. what were you sat 2 scores? u and ur sister's?


There are 18 INTERNATIONAL SEATS? This is L.O.L


----------

